# 24 oder 27 Zoll Monitor?



## sahba (26. April 2013)

Hey an alle 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bildschirm, da mir mein alter 19 Zoller langsam zu klein wird 
Die Hauptverwendungszwecke sind Surfen und Zocken (Assassins Creed 3 , Battlefield 3, Fifa, Need for Speed etc. )

Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob es ein 24 oder ein 27 Zoll Bildschirm werden soll. Ich sitze so ca. 80-100 cm weg vom Bildschirm ( falls das wichtig ist  )
Mir wäre eigentlich ein 27 Zoll Bildschirm lieber, doch habe ich da so meine Bedenken, da ich nicht mehr als 250€ ausgeben möchte, und da gibt es ja "nur" Bildschirme mit Full HD Auflösung, und ich weiß nicht ob das alles dann auch so scharf ist auf so einem großen Bildschirm... 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Dillema helfen 

Lg,
sahba


----------



## JanHasenbichler (26. April 2013)

Ich besitze einen 27er und einen 21.5er und sitze von beiden ungefähr gleich weit entfernt wie du und ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden sehe (natürlich besteht ein Unterschied, aber der ist meiner Meinung nach zu vergessen). Von der Größe her find ich 24 Zoll (Bruder, Kumpel etc) schon sehr gut und finde meinen 27er nicht zu groß.
Ich würd also sagen, dass es hauptsächlich davon abhängt, wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst, denn ein 27er kostet natürlich ein wenig mehr als ein 24er.
Für einen Bildschirm mit mehr als Full-HD müsstest du natürlich schon um einiges mehr als 250€ hinlegen.


----------



## Frontline25 (26. April 2013)

AOC i2757Fh 68,6 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
Meiner  hab ihn aber als 3 d Variante 27 Zoll (Früher war er sogar billiger) 
hatte vorher einen 18 Zoller und jetzt kann ich endlich die leute bei bf 3 beim Snypern auch erkennen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

Der Asus könnte da was sein bei 27". Klar ist der Pixelabstand etwas größer bei 27" aber wenn man das Bild nicht gerade mit der Nase scannt sollte man damit leben können.


----------



## sahba (27. April 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten 

Den AOC Monitor hab ich auch schon seit längerem im Visier, er sieht Top aus und laut Testberichten sind auch die inneren Werte Top 
Zu deinem Bildschirm, Dr Bakterius: Ich sehe, dass der Bildschirm ein TN Panel hat, und laut Tests sind IPS Panels ja um einiges besser, bis auf die Reaktionszeit... eignen sich IPS Panels dennoch zum Zocken? 

Lg,
sahba


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

Sicher kann man mit IPS auch zocken wenn die Reaktionszeit nicht unterirdisch ist. Naja ich hatte einfach nur nach gut und preiswert geschaut mit passabler Ausstattung


----------



## RyceMyce (27. April 2013)

Stehe zurzeit vor der selben Frage und tendiere zu diesem 27"er von LG mit IPS Panel: LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich . Ich spiele zurzeit recht viel CS:GO und hätte gerne schon eine ordentliche Reaktionszeit. Bei Youtube Vids zum LG sieht das manchmal aus als hätte das Bild eine leichte Verzögerung.. bei Tests schneidet der allerdings prima ab. Was denkt ihr, kann ich da zugreifen?

Edit: oh, ich seh grade, dass der AOC auch ein IPS ist. Welcher von den beiden is nu besser?


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2013)

Der Test zum AOC D kommt er am 27.05.
PRAD | Test Monitor AOC d2757Ph

Hier der Test zum LG: 
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Ich empfehle dir momentan einen 24er mit full hd, da wenn 27", dann auch 2500er 2hd


----------



## RyceMyce (30. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der Test zum AOC D kommt er am 27.05.
> PRAD | Test Monitor AOC d2757Ph
> 
> Hier der Test zum LG:
> PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN


 
Danke, hab schon in ein paar englischen Foren was gefunden. Die meinen, dass beide Monitore die gleichen Panels haben, der AOC aber eine bessere Werkseinstellung hat.
Hab mich jetzt für den AOC entschieden.

Wegen der Pixeldichte: hatte da auch erst meine Bedenken, hab das dann aber bei nem Kumpel gesehen und finde es ziemlich ok. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie nah man am Bildschirm sitzt.
Alles über FullHD kann mein Rechner wsl. eh nicht stemmen, hab ja noch nen zweiten Monitor...
Und es gibt doch schon günstige Möglichkeiten für 2500+ Auflösungen, diese Korea Teile sollen doch ganz gut sein..
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## earlcrow (30. April 2013)

RyceMyce schrieb:


> Stehe zurzeit vor der selben Frage und tendiere zu diesem 27"er von LG mit IPS Panel: LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich . Ich spiele zurzeit recht viel CS:GO und hätte gerne schon eine ordentliche Reaktionszeit. Bei Youtube Vids zum LG sieht das manchmal aus als hätte das Bild eine leichte Verzögerung.. bei Tests schneidet der allerdings prima ab. Was denkt ihr, kann ich da zugreifen?
> 
> Edit: oh, ich seh grade, dass der AOC auch ein IPS ist. Welcher von den beiden is nu besser?



Schau dir mal den LG 27EA63 an ...  Hab ich selber auch geholt und bin sehr zufrieden! Falls du mehr fragen hast, schieß los - hoffe ich kann helfen..


----------



## RyceMyce (1. Mai 2013)

earlcrow schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den LG 27EA63 an ...  Hab ich selber auch geholt und bin sehr zufrieden! Falls du mehr fragen hast, schieß los - hoffe ich kann helfen..


 
danke, hab den AOC aber schon bestellt.. was ist denn der genaue Unterschied zwischen den beiden LG's? Würd mich ja schon interessieren.


----------



## earlcrow (1. Mai 2013)

Neuere revision und niedrigerer input lag... also noch mehr zum spielen geeignet


----------

